# Twin VBAC??



## xMissxZoiex

I had an emergency csection at 31 weeks with my little boy because he was footling breach.

I'm not pregnant with twins, it's still early days but I'm already thinking about the birth. I'm hoping I can attempt a VBAC, has anyone been successful??


----------



## lanet

I'm sorry I don't have any info, I wonder if your dr will even let you try? I did deliver my twins vaginally, in an operating room which is standard for twins.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm hoping they will at least let me try, even if it's in an operating theatre and under epidural / spinal just in case they have to do another section. 

How many weeks did your twins arrive and were they both head down??. Xx


----------



## lanet

Mine were both head down, my dr said I could try as long as baby a was head down. I delivered at 35 weeks 3 days. They were born 1 hour apart


----------



## marymoomin

It depends on your hospital. Where I delivered its was c section only for twins.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

When I had my son 19 months ago he was footling breach and 9 weeks early and they did say they were OK with my attempting to deliver vaginally but I was dangerous for baby and they'd prefer to get him out by section as he has a much better chance that way. 

The more I look into it the more it's looking like another section, unless the stars align and everything is perfect close to term both babies head down its gong to be best for them to be born by section i think.

Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey congrats on twins that's amazing!!! Naturally aswell how mad !! 

Yeah you can have a vbac if your doctors where u are don't agree there's ones around that will even every doctor in th3 same.hosptial will have different ideas! But yes you can 
You going to have the stitch in soon xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Betty!!! 

Yes it's booked in for the 20th December!. Can't wait to get it over with so I can stop thinking about it lol.


----------



## bettybee1

Awww bless you Not too long to wait xxxx


----------



## Christie2011

Depending on the type of c-section you had, totally doable. I was set up to do a VBAC, but decided against an induction and opt'd for a repeat c-section. Twin A was a lot smaller than Twin B and the doctors were concerned about the birth canal closing up on Twin B and requiring a section anyway. My doctors also wouldn't do a breech delivery if twin B flipped. If Twin B was the smaller one it would have been a whole different story. She could have been delivered breech or just fine with the induction since the bigger baby would have been delivered already it should be easier to then deliver the smaller one. But there was a significant difference - a pound, which caused all the concerns.


----------



## Sapphire86

I opted for the repeat c-section and was relived I did said and done. My previous c-section scar separated forming the largest uterine window my experienced ob had ever seen. I was only 2 cm dilated at time of surgery so would have been very high risk of full uterine rupture had I proceeded with vbac. I'd been feeling sorry for myself about not getting the vbac I wanted before learning it was twins but my story is one of the reason doctors prefer not to do twin vbacs! My recovery has been textbook and easier than my first (although the first 3 weeks still suck!)


----------

